# How to recover .chk = CHKDSK files, partial solution



## ctechn (Apr 30, 2012)

I had about 15 files saved as File0000.chk through File0014.chk.

PLEASE CHANGE CATEGORY IF I POSTED IN THE WRONG SECTION.

First I tried renaming them with the likely extensions I use most often, such as .xlsx and .docx respectively for Excel and Word. This successfully recovered over 1/2 of my files. Now I have 5 files remaining, which aren't yet recoverable, even trying other extensions like .pdf, .txt, and .jpg but no luck on those. I believe most of my files are .xlsx since I viewed them in an editor and see the words "worksheet" which are normally related to spreadsheets. I also downloaded and ran the free UnCHK at ericphelps.com and this recovered 1 more file.

http://ericphelps.com/uncheck/index.htm

With my 5 remaining files, I tried joining some of them, thinking that maybe that might solve something, but that hasn't worked yet. ANY OTHER SUGGESTIONS?  I haven't yet tried joining different combinations of 3 file fragments into 1, as the permutations of 3, 4, or 5 files would be time consuming.

Here is an example of the code to join 2 files.

copy /b file0099.jpg + file0001.chk test.jpg

The above would take the partially recovered file0099.jpg file and add the contents of 
file0001.chk to it, storing the result in test.jpg. You'd then have to try opening the 
test.jpg file to see if that helped.


----------

